# Josh Howard to the Wolves



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves have agreed to terms with free-agent forward Josh Howard, according to league sources.
> 
> Howard will add depth to the injury-ravaged Wolves, who lost Chase Budinger to injury earlier this week. Forward Kevin Love, guards Ricky Rubio, J.J. Barea and Brandon Roy also are sidelined with injuries.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8634948/josh-howard-agrees-terms-minnesota-timberwolves-according-sources


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I smell a championship.


In all seriousness though, Josh Howard is 32? Jesus am I ever old. And I thought he was younger than me for some reason.

There early 00 years don't seem that long ago. I guess this is what its like to get old as shit.


----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

Might be another good move for the Wolves.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wolves are sitting pretty with Rubio and Love to return more depth is always good.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh. Howard isn't good anymore. as a body on your deep bench he's as fine as anyone, I suppose, but he doesn't add much.


----------

